# Show your support for the Matrix



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is the official "I don't want him traded" 
Just post in here if you don't want Marion traded. It'll be are little petition. 
Even if it doesn't matter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

damn, did my post about what both players bring change your tune on Lewis that quickly or something? You were just all for Lewis.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> damn, did my post about what both players bring change your tune on Lewis that quickly or something? You were just all for Lewis.



lol I was never for Lewis. I know we have to trade Marion sometime. But I was thinking on how much I would miss his funky shot, his ugly smile, and the fact that I wouldn't be able to say I have the Matrix on my team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol I was never for Lewis. I know we have to trade Marion sometime. But I was thinking on how much I would miss his funky shot, his ugly smile, and the fact that I wouldn't be able to say I have the Matrix on my team.



Well, that and how Matrix is all around better player than Lewis with the stuff I showed you 

I mean, I take the bad with the good, and most times Marion's bad doesn't show up as much as his good.

I've mentioned to you this before, he gets a lot of unfair **** when he doesn't play well which is not that many times, and not enough credit when he does play well. Sure. he complains but not to where it's that big of a deal and a player should be criticized but I don't know if he should be as much though. Even with that said, he still works his *** off and motivates himself to play better and does what he can.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Marion stays. **** you Sarver


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> Marion stays. **** you Sarver



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Lukasbmw again.


damn haha.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Marion must not be traded unless the trade benefits the Suns for the present and future. The current trade rumor doesnt support any of those qualifications.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm shocked at how much this whole trade is being discussed by fans of other teams. even ones who it doesn't even affect. But it seems like everyone has an interest cuz it can change a lot for the draft.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm shocked at how much this whole trade is being discussed by fans of other teams. even ones who it doesn't even affect. But it seems like everyone has an interest cuz it can change a lot for the draft.


Actually, as a nets fan im worried because we arent 100% sure if this trade will stay as it is. Whoever has the 21st pick affects the decision of the next pick(which belongs to the nets). Im also really bored and a blockbuster deal is always fun to talk about.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Actually, as a nets fan im worried because we arent 100% sure if this trade will stay as it is. Whoever has the 21st pick affects the decision of the next pick(which belongs to the nets). Im also really bored and a blockbuster deal is always fun to talk about.



Yeah, both our teams have the same needs, PF, a PG or SG. Which could be Armstrong and Boone or Lowry and Farmer, or Douby and Ager.


They definitely are fun to talk about. I just hope this one doesn't go through or I'll be pissed haah.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

If Pheonix knows what is best for their team they wont trade Marion because he's their only defensive player.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Marion just keeps getting better and better, trading him in his prime is not worth it.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

The Suns want to avoid the luxury tax and keep players like Diaw.

Making this deal makes sense for both teams.

Then the Suns should trade with Dallas, yes I said Dallas. Cuban will be interested in Barbosa, House, and Kurt Thomas. Whatever comes back should include Devin Harris. Diop and Dampier arent as good as KT. Cuban has been hot for KT for a long time.

Let Nash mentor Devin. Adding Lewis is going to make your offense insane. Plus Amare, and you win the west. And your salary cap situation is taken care of.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> The Suns want to avoid the luxury tax and keep players like Diaw.
> 
> Making this deal makes sense for both teams.
> 
> ...


Barbosa is involved in the trade rumor about Marion and Lewis.
And trust me, Dallas wouldnt trade Devin harris so easily.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Keep Marion, Trade Sarver.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rdm2 said:


> Keep Marion, Trade Sarver.



Cuban should buy the Suns too. Own 2 NBA teams, increase his chances at winning a title haha.

I doubt they would allow that..


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

if that could happen, he would just trade players between the teams for each game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> if that could happen, he would just trade players between the teams for each game.



Nash/Howard/Marion/Dirk/Amare

Diaw and Jet off the bench


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

The Suns' only good 1-2-3 guard defender would be Bell if Marion was traded.

Imagine, a team with barely any defense loses it's best defender...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> The Suns' only good 1-2-3 guard defender would be Bell if Marion was traded.
> 
> Imagine, a team with barely any defense loses it's best defender...


Imagine, the Suns are not a team with barely any defense. True. When Kurt Thomas is in the lineup, the Suns were #2 in defensive FG%, #3 in 3PTFG% and #1 in blocked shots. Their only big man was replaced with horrible defender Tim Thomas because we didn't have much of a choice. Then they turned into a league bottom 5. Next year, they'll be stronger again. There is more to defense than just looking at how many points are scored in a game. Imagine that.

:cheers:


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Did anyone hear the quote Mike D'antoni had about Shawn Marion (I heard it during I think the Laker series) something to the effect of "If we didn't have Shawn Marion we wouldn't win 25 games." I believe it too. Sure Diaw's great...and keeping him is huge...but if we let Marion go anytime soon, we will regret that horrendously. I don't understand how we can just shove Marion aside after ONE good year from Diaw (when Marions given his whole career here and its been a pretty damn good one) and just trade him away because resigning Diaw is so crucial (which I agree it is...but Marion is part of the Suns trinity (Nash/Amare/Marion)) break that up, and I believe we have no shot at a title in the forseeable future. 

Sure people have been talking about getting Lewis and making our offense "insanely good"...why do we need to make something better when we're the best at it anyway? ESPECIALLY when it costs us in the short AND long run. 

And what kind of money is Diaw going to command...$8-10 million per? Not worth it, no way, (pay Marion instead). Basing it on one great year, (because that's what everyones doing...saying his salary's going to force Marion out...after one year of play). What happens if he tanks next year, and this trade goes through...how stupid will Sarver and Co. feel when they traded arguably one of the best players in Franchise history, JUST so they could sign a guy who had a Most Improved Player, year, the year before and returns to mediocrocy in his contract year? 

I don't see how keeping Marion (for more than just this year) is such a bad thing in so many people's eyes. (I know quite a few have said keep him in this thread, but I mean for more than this year.)

Keep Marion.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

We need him! He's the wheels of the car! But Nash is the engine, =P. This team won't be good without The Matrix.


----------

